# Balcony heater ideas?



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So it's getting cold out! 

This is my first winter since moving from Tampa and the thought of not being able to enjoy a smoke kind of sucks!

I was looking at some space heaters online, not sure if they'd keep me warm enough outside, or how well they work outdoors...

Anyone have any inexpensive suggestions for a balcony heater? I live in an apartment without a garage.

Thanks!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jim, I think there are a couple of options to look at. I have a small unit called Mr. Heater, it is run with propane. Has a couple of heat settings
and a fan as well. Does a good job directing the heat towards you. Also there is a unit that fits on top of the propane tank that
has a couple of heating elements. Puts out some decent heat. Both of these can be found at major hardware stores I believe.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have one of these
Dyna Glo 9,000 - 15,000 BTU Liquid Propane Heater - Walmart.com and works just fine

I am looking at one of these

http://www.brookstone.com/commercia...=47459388684&gclid=CNHhnaK9jbQCFUOK4AoduXoAKA


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> So it's getting cold out!
> 
> This is my first winter since moving from Tampa and the thought of not being able to enjoy a smoke kind of sucks!
> 
> ...


Until recently i would have said propane! But Sandy the storm that recently ripped through the northeast changed my mind. No electricity for 5 days so i bought a couple of Kerosene heater 23,000 Btu's each they heat up the whole house in minutes for pennies an hour. They are safe to use indoors they have a batteries ignition but if the batteries fail can be lit with a match. In fact in the day time i find myself using them more than the furnace for heat. Naturally at night they go off. I wouldn't trust anything with a flame unguarded. But for your purpose i think they are just right!

DH2304 23, 000 BTU Convection Kerosene Heater
Our modern convection style kerosene heater features a user friendly design which allows automatic wick raising without first "resetting" the emergency shut off. The design of this heater starts with a rugged steel frame and features sturdy construction throughout. All major internal components are machine stamped and quality checked to eliminate problems for you. The heavy gauge metal cabinet is finished with and attractive porcelain enamel paint to insure lasting performance.

DH2300,2301,2302,2303 Manual (Spanish Version)

DH2304 Manual (Spanish Version)

Lighting Instructions Wick Changing Instructions
DH2304 Specifications
Heater Type: Convection
Heat Output: 23,000 BTU/hr.
Recommended Heating Area 930 sq. ft.
Burning Time: 9-12 hrs.
Color of Finish: Cream / Gray Trim
Dimensions (WxDxH): 20"x 20"x 27"
Shipping Weight: 37 lbs.
Net Weight: 30 lbs.
Fuel Tank Capacity: 1.9 gallons
Fuel Tank Type: Fixed

There are smaller ones with less BTU that are cheaper depending on your needs these were around $200 each.
There was a 11,000 BTU one for around a hundred dollars .


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Propane Patio Heaters at Brookstone[/QUOTE]

I have this exact heater that I got from Costco Online shipped right to the house for $139. Excellent heater. Make sure you secure it if it gets windy as it will blow over and damage the aluminum top. I bungy it to the back of house when not using it. Same type of heater that outdoor restaurants use. I don't know if you could use it on a balcony as mine is 8-9 feet tall.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Great suggestions guys!

Al, is that thing really bright? My balcony faces a courtyard where there are probably like 30 other balconies within sight, and I don't want to attract all the attention to my unit!

Tony, I gotta look into this, where does one get kerosene? And it doesn't smell does it? The price is kind of high for me right now... My only issue with the propane is the 8-10 hours per use on a tank.... that's 20 bucks every 5-6 smokes plus the drive to the store to get a refill. Was hoping something electrical would do the trick... not so much huh?

Dave, yea I've seen those but im on the second floor and i think my balcony only has about 8 feet of clearance.

Nothing that runs on electricity will do the trick huh?

I guess the question now is how bad I want to have a smoke after work in the winter. We all know the answer to that


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

yea let's see Mr. Florida you still got a lot of adjusting to do don't ya? Mr. Heater - America's Most Popular Portable Heaters use's the little cans of propane and they last for a right long time or you can buy the hose and hook it up to the big tanks. I own the middle one but just for inside the house back up heating. but it all depends on how cold and how windy now doesn't it?


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

dj1340 said:


> Jim, I think there are a couple of options to look at. I have a small unit called Mr. Heater, it is run with propane. Has a couple of heat settings
> and a fan as well. Does a good job directing the heat towards you. Also there is a unit that fits on top of the propane tank that
> has a couple of heating elements. Puts out some decent heat. Both of these can be found at major hardware stores I believe.


I'll echo the second option. I sat outside (in a friends unheated and uninsulated garage, using the unit that clamps to the top of a propane take and has two "headlight" style heating elements. If you were close to it...it was too hot. Around here, they go for about $80, sans propane & tank.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea I guess I wouldn't mind that, if it doesnt put out that much light. The last thing I want is 100+ people looking at me everytime they look outside!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I know Lowes and Home Depot in my area have a pretty good selection of the heaters as discussed that fit on top of the propane tanks. Walmart is probably cheaper prices but gives you some options to check out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Great suggestions guys!
> 
> Al, is that thing really bright? My balcony faces a courtyard where there are probably like 30 other balconies within sight, and I don't want to attract all the attention to my unit!
> 
> ...


Most gas stations sell Kerosine in New York any farm supply tractor equipment place has them as well.
Home depot sells an ultra refined K-1 that is $10 a gallon i bought it a few times its all a gimmick i use regular Kerosine from the pump.
No smell no fuss at under $4 a gallon i get 20 hours of heat that's tough to beat!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I got a table top lamp similar to this at Home Depot.








Endless Summer Northgate 1,200-Watt Tabletop Patio Heater EWTR720SP at The Home Depot


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

you can always come here for free!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hermit said:


> I got a table top lamp similar to this at Home Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats perfect! But at 200 bucks after tax i think I'll have to pass right now.

Tony, I know gas stations here don't have kerosene, I'll have to check some other places. Even at 10 bucks a gallon, if I can get a couple months it's more than worth it. I'll only need it outdoors.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have one of these : Sunbeam Heater, Quartz, Tower - Walmart.com
It is a quartz heater... It will heat you, and not the air.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

John, do you use that outdoors? This is an open balcony, not a garage...

If so, this might be perfect as I won't have to deal with propane or kerosene!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Smoke INSIDE your apartment. Thats what I do. But I am also single.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Rob, how I wish brother!

I've thrown the idea around a few times. My wife is kick ass, totally cool with anything and everything I do, EXCEPT smoke in the house. Oh well


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good stuff here. Thanks everyone. My fingers, nose and ears will be thanking you!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> John, do you use that outdoors? This is an open balcony, not a garage...
> 
> If so, this might be perfect as I won't have to deal with propane or kerosene!


Yes, I use it on a open porch. It will heat two people with no problem providing there is no wind.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Will it heat one person _with_ wind?

Gets kind of windy out here.... If it's solid for one person even with some wind im gonna pick it up tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like to offer an alternative source of heat.










or,,,,










looks like the second alternative may handle the cold better!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tampa will start looking better as the winter progresses!


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes!!!! =)



Fuzzy said:


> I would like to offer an alternative source of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

If you don't mind looking like a hobo, you could always use an electric blanket in a pinch.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

you're only 2 weeks into Dec.. you ain't seen cold and wind yet. any of those that sit on the floor will require to to 'shovel' that white stuff. depending on how you catch the prevailing wind you could be wizzing into the wind so to say. Something like this that uses a standard 20# propane tank is you best bet.










Whenever I need to smoke something and the weather isn't working with me I back the truck out and light up. stereo, heater, headed seats..


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

My vacation starts on the 21st and I'll have 10 days off because of the holidays as well. I took the days off to snowboard, but since I've been injured, I can't ride. I plan on smoking lots of cigars 

So I plan on getting a heater this weekend, based on price and suggestions I was thinking this one Sunbeam Heater, Quartz, Tower - Walmart.com

Will this really keep me warm outdoors?? The propane option is nice, but then i'll need propane, and a tank.... trying to stay warm on the cheap!


----------

